# Werbe Neuankömmlinge



## Plusader (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusamm'!,

mit genügend Leuten im Petto die Ich bereits geworben habe biete Ich Euch die Möglichkeit sich mit mir in die Welt der Kriegskunst zu begeben und zusammen ein Paar mächtige Chars zu kreieren.
Seid Ihr dabei? Dann meldet Euch in Skype bei Plusader

Auf Dann!


----------

